# How long whould I wait for her to pee?



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

How old is the puppy? Is she locked into her "potty word" yet?
If this is a new puppy she will generally go immediately after waking up, right around excitement like a play session or right after eating. You introduce the word you want to use to tell her to go, and use it right as she is squatting. The conditioning is so effective that just hearing the word will make her go immediately. The key is to catch her as she begins to go and then praise the daylights out of her immediately after she does it - "GOOD GO POTTY!!!!" But the main thing is to let her know that going outside means first you do this thing I expect then you go play and have a good time.

With this conditioning, she will learn that go potty means pee or poop and she will do it as she hears the word and you don't have to wait. They pick it up very easily, and it's a godsend when you're staying in hotels or friends' houses!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I second the cue word. I know that Reilly is 6 months already, so things may be a little different, but what I do with Tess, who is about the same age as Reilly, is take her outside and tell her to "go hurry". If she doesn't have any intention to pee, but straight goes into sniffing and playing, I take her back inside and put her in her crate. After 10 minutes I try again. She knows by know that she has to 'perform' in order to be allowed to snif and play...


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I wouldn't wait long. 10 minutes max. Bailey is a year old and I still take her out on a leash to go potty. I tried letting her go alone this past winter when it was below zero, but it didn't work.lol Bailey will go potty on command and we are teaching that to Annie now.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1-2 minutes only. But please note...do not let her have lots of 'freedom' in the house unless you are sure she is empty!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I would stuff your pockets with treats (or kibble) and take her out every half an hour. Start using your cue words. If she goes potty right away, give her lots of treats, and bring her right back in. If she doesn't potty within 5-10 minutes (or starts messing and playing around) I'd bring her in and try again later.


----------



## Tombstone (May 5, 2010)

Morgan is almost 17 weeks old and we use the "go pee" cue and I'm telling you...he knows what we're talking about. It all began with a lot of praise and we still say good dog when he goes. The "go poop" cue is more timing than anything else. We usually wait no longer than 10 minutes after he's eaten and then take him out. We took a 6 hour trip yesterday and it rained all the way. The "go pee" sure was helpful when I had to stand out on the side of the road getting rained on. He went in about 10 seconds and we got back into the dry car.


----------



## dc_glidden (Jul 14, 2010)

When we trained Jasper, We bought a set of bells on a rope, I installed it near the back door.

When he was a puppy, we crate trained him early, ( dogs wont relieve in their sleeping area ) anyhoo, we would take him outside every 2 hours when we were home, and when we would about go outside, I would take his paw and hit the bells.

Then we go outside, he would then relieve himself, and I would give him a small treat and praise him, took about til the age of 13 weeks ( we got hm at 8 ) to hit the bells when he wanted to go.

Now we did have accidents int he house of course, but we would just grab him and hit the bells some more.

Now with maggie it was harder, she was already about a year or so old and was an outdoor dog, but she got the hang of having to go outside in about 3 weeks from watching Jasper and the mild corrections and reinforcement we gave to her.

She now hits the bells just as he does, its funny, i'll be upstairs on the computer and Ill hear one of them bark, and ring a ding ding lol


----------

